# Streaming Apps



## jrgtivo (Mar 8, 2004)

Does anyone know what streaming apps are available at release and what is on the roadmap?

The picture on the tivo website and the line of "No Frankenstein setups required." imply streaming apps from the major networks, comedy central, HBO, showtime, and more. This is important for those of us who don't get on demand through the Tivo.

Clearly, there will be interest in getting those apps on Roamios.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Those logos are among the 20 SkipMode channels, not new apps. They are taking liberties and blurring the line by grouping them together. Not very cool.

For apps, we'll get everything we already have except Hulu. (Pending HTML5 conversion.)

Amazon Prime is there, but 4K support is not. That's "before the end of the year".

WWE Network app is also happening at some point.


----------



## jrgtivo (Mar 8, 2004)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Those logos are among the 20 SkipMode channels, not new apps. They are taking liberties and blurring the line by grouping them together. Not very cool.


Not cool at all.

I guess my Frankenstein setup will need to remain.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

jrgtivo said:


> Not cool at all.
> 
> I guess my Frankenstein setup will need to remain.


Yep, I hear ya, man. I was so disappointed to find out that apparently the only new streaming app we'll be getting this fall is WWE Network. Sigh...


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Yeah unfortunately I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for streaming apps to hit Tivo.


----------



## Mike2001 (Apr 2, 2004)

The TiVo website on the Bolt says "No need for Chromecast." Does anyone know if we can now cast straight to the Bolt?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Mike2001 said:


> The TiVo website on the Bolt says "No need for Chromecast." Does anyone know if we can now cast straight to the Bolt?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You can with the Netflix and YouTube apps.


----------



## AlohaNick (Oct 5, 2006)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Those logos are among the 20 SkipMode channels, not new apps. They are taking liberties and blurring the line by grouping them together. Not very cool.
> 
> For apps, we'll get everything we already have except Hulu. (Pending HTML5 conversion.)
> 
> ...


***Why in the world would they advertise skip mode for channels that are commercial free to begin with such as HBO & Showtime


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

AlohaNick said:


> ***Why in the world would they advertise skip mode for channels that are commercial free to begin with such as HBO & Showtime


Well the text next to that graphic is: 
"TiVo puts it all together.

The entertainment landscape is more fractured than ever. In fact, the TV is no longer reserved for just TV anymore; streaming content is arguably just as important. Only TiVo connects all the dots in a way that's seamless, searchable and hassle-free. "​The graphic is a representation of those words, showing some of the various channels and streaming options that could/would be available on a Bolt with Cable TV.

TiVo did not say the graphic was a list of channels getting SkipMode or that by showing a channels logo that somehow meant you could get that channel via a streaming option.

Got a love us humans - when we don't understand something we make sh** up so that it makes sense in our own minds, regardless if we have any facts that actually support our conclusions.


----------



## ukwildcat4life (Apr 13, 2014)

I got my bolt Wednesday and noticed that it was missing the MLB app for us that like baseball.... I called Tivo to see why that was and the CSR put me on hold for a good while and came back and told me that since they had been having problems with the current MLB app on the Roamio's etc crashing the whole system ( and that happened lots on my Roamio) that they have dropped it and are working with MLB to develop a new app that will run on the same platform HTML5.....I asked him would it be a sure thing that we would get that baseball app back before next year's spring training and he couldn't give me a definite answer on that so that kinda spoils things for me some because I like having just the one tivo box for my tv and streaming. Guess we will have to wait and see how that goes.....he also told me that they were working on Hulu plus and that he knew for sure it would be launched soon....just thought I'd share that in case there are other's that buy the bolt and discover that the MLB app is missing 

I will say though that i have noticed a huge improvement in performance of the netflix, amazon instant, and vudu apps; they boot up much quicker and if they're able to fix the MLB app to where it behaves the same way the trade off of losing the app until next season will definitely be worth it.


----------

